# ASPC and DNA



## amysue (Sep 21, 2013)

Hello everyone, I am looking for some information on my mare's sire. I have hit a dead end in my research but I m persistent in my search to at least get some answers. The sire's name is Lusts Imperial Onyx. I was gifted this mare by a friend who got her from the breeder. I do not doubt that he is the sire, as she looks just like him and I am told that he was the only sire standing at that farm for some time. I was told my mare was registered, but papers were lost. With the assistance of all of the helpful people here I have come to the conclusion that she must not have papers, as the only filly registered by this stud that remotely matches her markings is way to old to be her. So I started wondering....if the sire was DNA tested, then could I paper her with the National Sport Performance Pony registry? If he is not DNA tested then registering her is hopeless right? I have no way of knowing who the dam is, but I am almost positive that this is her sire. My mare is about 17, and I know that a lot of Shetlands are registered young and not DNA tested, but I am hoping that maybe he was. I do not even know if he is still alive. My mare's breeder is Robert and Barbara Commerford and I am told the sire's barn name was "Spider", (just incase anyone may be familiar with this farm) Attached is a pic of me and the mare who's identity is unknown. Any info would be greatly appreciated, thank you so much.


----------



## muffntuf (Sep 21, 2013)

This is the registration info for that sire you mentioned, although that makes me leary - he is 35 if still alive today. I would call the registry office for contact information and possible DNA:

*ASPC - 132101B LUST'S IMPERIAL ONYX*

*Current Owner: * ROBERT OR BARBARA COMMERFORD

*Sex: * STALLION *Color: * BLACK *Height: * *Mane & Tail: * BLACK *Date Foaled: * 05/12/1976 *Markings (1): * *Date Registered: * 05/15/1978


----------



## amysue (Sep 22, 2013)

Thank you for the info. Ill call the office monday.


----------



## amysue (Sep 24, 2013)

I called the registry looking for info and they were very helpful. Both sire and dam are deceased and were never DNAed. There was a stallion report for the year she was bred so ill try to see if the breeder has her and I can DNA her.


----------



## Debby - LB (Oct 4, 2013)

just wanted to say your mare is GORGEOUS! good luck with your hunt.


----------



## amysue (Oct 4, 2013)

Thank you Debby. She has a neck to die for and a trot that will take your breath away, My students are working on training her to be an English pleasure mount. I hit a dead end with the registry. Both parents are deceased with no DNA on file. However I can get her show pony papers with the WCMHR and show her in open shows. We are very happy with her even without papers.


----------

